# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Plans and the Council

## wolfbunny

Hi All
Just got a copy of the house plans from the council. Still learning how to read them :Confused: 
But one thing I have noticed is that on these plans the extension on the back of house is only a deck :Eek:  And my carport does not show up either!
If I asked the council for a copy of the plans should this also include any extensions done after the original build? Or is that a seperate question to ask them?
If the extension was done without approval :Eek:  whats the next step?
Obviously I don't want to get into a **** fight with council :Wink 1: 
Would a retro plan be approved if everything( probably not) was to code?
Your help and thoughts are greatly appreicated
Thanks

----------


## Bedford

> If I asked the council for a copy of the plans should this also include any extensions done after the original build?

  Yes, if council was aware and approved them.  

> Would a retro plan be approved if everything( probably not) was to code?

  It should be approveable if it's to standard, but it would pay to be sure before approaching council, i.e. make sure everything is ok as they may not just look at the bits you mention.

----------


## jago

As Bedford  has said, Council should only look at what is before them unless they have been told of a dangerous structure. The reality is somewhat different; if they walk past something that is not up to code on the way to inspect  what you have called them for they should ingnore it, but they don't its generally you must rectify this etc. 
Talk to them and get their read on the situation. 
One thing I've learnt from this forum is everything's possible due to each council raising revenue in a different manner...my council wouldnt pass it unless you could get a private certifier to do a full structual report on it showing pictures of each stage and full engineered drawings etc, which is nearly impossible, it's there way of stopping retro applications up here.   :Biggrin:

----------


## wolfbunny

Thanks for your thoughts boys :Smilie: 
I had come to the same reasoning Bedford but considered that just maybe one part of a council department not talking to another! 
Yes will ponder over grand designs that I have for the shack, then let the wife put a strike through them all as too costly before chasing down a draftsman( maybe not qualified to comment?) or architect to formalise the ideas and consult on the pros and cons of what is legal and what is not on this property.
Yeah Jago don't wont council types poking around ( always had a suspicion of authority :Biggrin: ) untill I'm ready for the challenge and armed with more knowledge than I've currently got! 
I'm sure at the end of the day they will give their 2 cents worth when I contact them which will cost me a lot more in many ways, but until then I let sleeping dogs lie :Wink: 
Thanks for your incite.

----------


## greache

I have paid them way too much over the years. I'm looking for a new town planner too ... have you or any readers had any experience with Town Planners Brisbane? Just want ot get a new positive reviews before I part with my hard earned  :Smilie:

----------


## ausdesign

I don't think you will have much luck in changing the 'town planner' unless you mean someone who will prepare documentation for a planning application ??

----------

